# Other > Fun and games >  What are you listening to (Part III)

## Mira

It was in my favorite show Suits I first heard this song. Its been giving me chills and tears ever since. I listen to oldies. But songs like this prevent me from saying they don't make good music like they used to  :):

----------

Suzi (07-01-19)

----------


## Suzi

I've made this into the new thread for the new year! 

This is really emotional - it's had me in tears every time I've seen it, so you are warned....

----------


## Mira

Wow that powerful. Thanks for sharing. 

I saw this thread and I think its nice to dust it off.

I saw this on reddit. It is a Wu Tang Clan Medley. But done in a good way. I did have a HipHop period. I even did a performance with a hiphop group standing behind the turntables.




When members of the Wu Tang Clan saw this they posted it on fb and youtube themselfs. Thats also pretty sweet.

----------

Suzi (05-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Have a look at the new Stereophonics song, "Chaos from the top down". It's an incredibly powerful song and video. Kelly is a very talented songwriter

https://youtu.be/nCxwDe_zwIA

----------

Suzi (08-03-19)

----------


## Jaquaia

Because I think everyone should see what an incredible talent this woman is!

----------


## Jarre

Always you by Schiiler live

----------


## Suzi

Jaq, you made me cry. She's amazing. 

Nice track Jarre.

----------

Jarre (25-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Just been shown this by Hazel and it made me laugh!

----------


## Jaquaia

:(giggle):  he has an amazing voice!!! Heard this one a few weeks ago and the video brought tears to my eyes. Very talented family

----------


## Suzi

OMG That was the one Hazel showed me first and I sobbed and sobbed! Her singing teacher has suggested she sings that one for her next assessment piece.  I'm hoping she'll start letting me record her!

----------


## Mira

Just found this on youtube, its so good. Love her voice on this song.....

----------

OldMike (10-04-19),Suzi (08-04-19)

----------


## Mira

This proves that everybody should just listen what they like and never care what others think.

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome!

----------


## Mira

More cowbell  :):

----------


## Paula

> Just found this on youtube, its so good. Love her voice on this song.....


Really beautiful

----------


## Jarre

This is music I can close my eyes and lsiten and relax, Echos by Pink Floyd from Remember the night David Gilmour concert.

----------

OldMike (10-04-19)

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Jarre a classic Pink Floyd song I haven't heard in ages.

----------

Jarre (22-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

I'm apologising in advance for this... H sent it to me, so I'm "sharing the love" with you...

----------



----------


## Jarre

> Thanks Jarre a classic Pink Floyd song I haven't heard in ages.


If you want a good concert DVD the full one they had guest stars Robert Wyatt, Graham Nash & David Crosby, one of the last performances by David Bowie. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remember-Th...gateway&sr=8-5

----------


## OldMike

> If you want a good concert DVD the full one they had guest stars Robert Wyatt, Graham Nash & David Crosby, one of the last performances by David Bowie. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Remember-Th...gateway&sr=8-5


Thanks Jarre ordered it now.

----------


## Jarre

Hope you enjoy it

----------


## Mira

Gives me a feel good vibe. And the boy in the clip is awesome.

----------

Suzi (14-04-19)

----------


## Suzi

oooo a grown up Hanson????

----------


## Paula

I saw that recently, they have really aged well  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I thought you'd think so...  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

OMG!!!!  :(party):

----------


## Suzi

OMG That's sooooooo cool! She's far hotter now too!  :):

----------


## Paula

Her voice is better too!

----------


## Suzi

I agree! Marc prefers the original....

----------


## Mira

Normaly I am all about the original. But this is so good!!

----------


## Mira

The rest of the day I am kind to myself. One thing that always helps me get a smile on my face is this video. Don't know if I shared it before. But I love it.

----------


## Suzi

That's awesome! Really made me smile, thank you!

----------


## Paula

I love that too!

----------


## Jaquaia

This is genius!

----------



----------


## Suzi

Someone has far too much time on their hands! But yes, genius!!

----------


## Mira

I read somewhere that Mike did not have anything with hip hop and rap music. I remembered that since I always think that any kind of music has at least one or two songs that a person would like. I had a big hip hop fase when I was younger. When I was in my teens I had a huge crush on Lauren Hill. She had some great songs and such good lyrics. So this song played on my mp3 player today and I wanted to share it so that Mike can go ....... No not my flavor  :):

----------


## Suzi

Hazel has just shown me this... Is there anything more British?

----------


## Suzi

This is beautiful...

----------


## Suzi

Hazel is a huge Lin-Manuel Miranda fan and more recently is loving Ben Platt too. This has just popped up on my youtube feed.... 
OMG, this is just so emotional..Be warned, it might cause eye leakage (yeah Paula, I'm looking at you!)

----------


## Paula

*sniffs* dont know what youre talking about  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I know right? *sniffs*

----------


## Jaquaia

New 'Phonics single. Beautiful song and a beautiful video!

----------

Stella180 (20-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

Oh wow! That was beautiful!

----------


## Jaquaia

Getting in the mood for tonight!!!

----------

Suzi (22-08-19)

----------


## Suzi

LOVE the video for this one!

----------


## Jarre

A nice song

----------

Suzi (01-09-19)

----------


## Mira

While learning Swedish I have found a nice playlist on spotify. And this was the second song the shuffle function gave me. And this is that song with a choir. No idea what the song is about. I might be able to tell you all someday  :):

----------

Paula (02-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

OO that sounds lovely!

----------


## Mira

Still doing the translations of songs. To make the words "stick" better. This song I have been listening a lot to today. The first part is about finding friends that will love you even if you have nothing.

----------

OldMike (23-12-19),Suzi (22-12-19)

----------


## Suzi

We will always love you, no matter what!

----------



----------


## Stella180



----------

Jarre (22-04-20),Suzi (20-03-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

You can definitely tell I’m back! Music is for sharing...

----------


## Stella180

This beauty turned up on the radio this morning. Not heard it is years...

----------


## Suzi

Those are fab!

----------


## Jarre

A really emotion version of Frank Millers jealousy from the Voice Belgium

----------

Stella180 (26-03-20)

----------


## Suzi

He's got an amazing voice!

----------

Jarre (27-03-20)

----------


## Jarre

there are lots of videos on the voice around the world and some really cracking singers there.  This next song brings back my memories of the first MMO RPG that I played for 8 years and it kept me from going loopy living at parents house. Here it is played with a full orchestra exactly as the beginning. film went when you logged in for the first time.

----------

Suzi (27-03-20)

----------


## Stella180

Bring your best falsetto to the table this morning and sing along

----------

Suzi (29-03-20)

----------


## Stella180

now you've had a warm up...

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):  This is the first post I've looked at today.... A great thing to have started the week with!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Something we can all relate too

----------

Suzi (01-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

Rewatching "Due South" and heard this again and now can't get it out of my head...

----------


## Stella180

Oh My God! I’ve not seen Due South in like forever!!! I loved that show, mainly for the wolf. Can’t stand CTD, their music was a snoozefest but I agree with the sentiment that of the song. Supe’s rocks!

----------


## Suzi

Yup, loved it too  :O:  Quite like a couple of CTD stuff, not heard loads of it though...

----------


## Stella180

Good Morning Peeps

----------


## Suzi

Morning!  :):

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Angie

I've got Cher in concert playing on youtube on my computer at the moment while am doing tea

----------

Stella180 (03-04-20),Suzi (03-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

Love a bit of Cher!

----------


## Angie

She is amazing

----------


## Stella180

Having just watched Captain Marvel I had to share this which featured very briefly but always stands out for me.

----------

Suzi (06-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

Had the windows open and this blasting out the stereo on the way back from the vets earlier.

----------

Suzi (21-04-20)

----------


## Jarre

I apologise for this but I do have a little soft and hidden like of musicals and came accross this Grease Medley from a covers group that do a massive themed concert everyear in Amsterdam called the Toppers.

----------

Suzi (22-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

No need to apologise for that one!  :):

----------


## Jarre

I saw the spooky mens choral in 2017 in Nottingham in a church it was really good something to relax to is this video of them at Ely cathedral using the acoustics of the cathederal (the medieval architects and builder knew alot about acoustics and no microphones are used (other than the camera one)

----------


## Suzi

I love the SPC!

----------

Jarre (22-04-20)

----------


## Stella180

Just gonna leave this here....

----------

Suzi (25-04-20)

----------


## Jarre

Censored song with Miles Jupp and Pippa evens from the I'm sorry i havn't a clue team.

----------


## Jarre

bit of Burt Bacharach

----------

Stella180 (04-05-20)

----------


## Stella180

As it’s Star Wars day I have to share this icon piece from John Williams

----------


## Paula

Love this!

----------


## Paula

Yeah, yeah,yeah

----------


## Stella180

All these peasants with android devices eh? Tut tut.

----------


## Suzi

And who do you think you are calling a peasant? Huh?

----------


## Stella180

Android users lol

----------


## Suzi

Pfft.....

----------


## Suzi

This is beautiful, it's a version of Ahavat Olam - a Jewish prayer giving thanks for the Torah etc...

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi



----------

Stella180 (28-05-20)

----------


## Stella180

Good tune

----------

Suzi (28-05-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (07-06-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

I love Ladysmith Black Mambazo!

----------


## Stella180

Me too! Such a shame to have lost Joseph Shabalala this year. I had one of their albums and I’m a huge fan of the Paul Simon Graceland album and of course this is what made me wanna learn more about them all those years ago...

----------

Suzi (08-06-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (09-06-20)

----------


## Suzi

We love the original, but we also love this cover!

----------

Paula (10-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

I like his voice. Talented chap.

----------

Suzi (10-06-20)

----------


## Suzi



----------


## Suzi



----------


## Stella180

Todrick is a crazy character but the dudes got moves. Hard not to like him.

----------


## Suzi

I know! He's one of Hazel's favs  :O:

----------


## Suzi



----------

Paula (24-06-20),Stella180 (24-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

What’s not to love about Dolly?

----------


## Suzi

She is a remarkable woman. A force to be reckoned with!

----------

Stella180 (24-06-20)

----------


## Jarre

Hope everyones trying to keep cool this is very suitable..

----------


## Suzi

Lovely!

----------


## Stella180

Popped out in the car earlier and this absolute banger from the 80s came on

----------

Suzi (24-06-20)

----------


## Stella180

As today is Scott and Charlene’s 33nd anniversary...

----------

Suzi (01-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

The Hamilton Soundtrack as performed by H and F! Friday is Hamilton Day!

----------


## Paula

In honour of McFly signing their first record deal since 2009  :): 


https://youtu.be/h76uVRSJ5bc

----------


## Suzi

You know the strangest things!

----------

Paula (02-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

This is 30 yrs old. Ill just let that sink in.

----------


## Suzi

30? Ouch, feeling old now, thanks....

----------


## Jarre

Would you believe this was in 1997 23 years ago on Jools holland when druma nd bass was mainsteam and in charts years before the Grime movement came in and roni Size is still performing (bar covid period)

----------

Suzi (06-07-20)

----------


## Paula

1000 musicians playing AC/DC

https://www.facebook.com/10383702130...8968126790870/

----------


## Suzi



----------


## Suzi



----------


## Stella180

I love Kurt and Sam. They’re ace.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi



----------


## Suzi



----------

Stella180 (12-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

That’s kinda cool

----------


## Stella180

Sorry, not sorry.

----------


## Suzi

OMG WTF Was that??!!!

----------


## Paula

Some people have _way_ too much time on their hands!

Btw, that black cat looked just like my Nala, slightly freaked out and may have nightmares......

----------


## Stella180

Haha, I thought it was funny.

----------


## Suzi

*TRIGGER WARNING: This song is emotional and about when someone 
passing away and being led home to heaven... 
*

----------


## Stella180

Special request...

----------

magie06 (16-07-20)

----------


## magie06

I first heard that only in February. My nieces were playing it at mum's house.

----------


## scilover

> *TRIGGER WARNING: This song is emotional and about when someone 
> passing away and being led home to heaven... 
> *


Wow, this song was beautiful! The lyrics really hit me hard hahaha.

----------


## Stella180

This has just suddenly popped into my head. No idea why  :P:

----------


## Paula

Cheeky mare ;...

----------


## Stella180

Paula, we love you  :Kiss:

----------


## Stella180

I’m not a huge fan of the Stones but this is easily one of my favourite of their songs

----------


## scilover

Oh yes!! That's one of my favorite as well! I started listening to some old rock music recently so rolling stones has been on my playlist hahaha.

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Paula

https://www.facebook.com/IAmTheMusic...7857440927691/

----------

Stella180 (27-07-20)

----------


## Stella180

Wow Paula, that was awesome.

----------

Paula (27-07-20)

----------


## Suzi

I give you this.... It's one of the bands and music genres (pirate metal) that Ben has discovered and shared with me over lockdown... This is stunning.

----------


## Paula

Ermmm

----------


## Stella180

That was kinda cool actually. Pirate metal really works

----------


## Suzi

Alestorm are awesome!

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (05-09-20)

----------


## Stella180

Posting this video in honour of TOTP infamous screw up lol

----------


## Stella180

Loving this song right now.

----------


## Suzi

That video is amazing!

----------


## Stella180

Engineer turned up this morning humming this...

----------

Suzi (10-09-20)

----------


## Suzi

That's an absolute classic!

----------


## Stella180

Who doesn’t love a bit of Glenn Miller?

----------


## Suzi

I LOVE Glenn Miller!

----------


## Paula

Late to the party but me too! Such a loss to music

----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (20-09-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (25-09-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Paula (01-10-20),Suzi (01-10-20)

----------


## Paula

Thank you  :O:

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-10-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-10-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-10-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-10-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-10-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-10-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------

Suzi (02-10-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

A true genius. RIP EvH

----------


## Suzi

Rip evh...

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## emily91

spirit in the sky

it's a great song

----------


## Paula

Which version?

----------


## emily91

the original by norman what ever his name is

but I like the gareth gates one too

mainly because when I was younger I used to watch the koomars at number 42... nice reminder

----------


## Stella180

Norman Greenbaum did the original. Please don’t ask me how I know that. 

Anyway slight change of topic but this came on the radio and not heard in ages

----------


## Paula

Doctor and the medics is my favourite version - but that shows my age  :O:

----------

Stella180 (16-10-20)

----------


## Suzi

And mine Paula  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I love the original (who wouldn't it's got Amy Lee in it) but this is completely different..

----------

Stella180 (20-10-20)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful

----------

Suzi (20-10-20)

----------


## Suzi



----------



----------


## Paula

That was really lovely

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you liked it. I've never heard it performed like that.

Have you seen this?

----------

Paula (21-10-20)

----------


## Stella180

Jeremy Jordan is a fantastic actor and get a bloody decent pipes on him too. He’s not exactly Idina Menzel but he definitely did that song justice.

----------


## Suzi

He is an amazing talent. And hey, there's only one Idina Menzel  :O:

----------


## Stella180

I think I prefer his ass  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Each to their own  :O:

----------


## Jarre

Bit of a change and a great laser and fireworks show an outing from my hard dance side - Ghost stories

----------


## Suzi

I'm not a huge dance fan, but that was very different and the lights were awesome!

----------


## Jarre

Not sure how long this will be availiable for but they have posted the official war of the Worlds show with jason Donavan, Ricky wilson (kaiser cheifs), Marti pelo (wet, wet, wet), Kerry ellis and of course Jeff Wayne and his band.  I was lucky to see the original stage show back in 2006 when they had Justn haywood singing on it. Enjoy.

----------


## Suzi

Thanks lovely!

----------

Jarre (24-10-20)

----------


## Paula

Si and I are huge fans of WOTW! Wed highlighted this to watch - thanks for reminding me

----------

Jarre (24-10-20)

----------


## Angie

I love the music from war of the worlds

----------

Jarre (24-10-20)

----------


## Jarre

> Si and I are huge fans of WOTW! We’d highlighted this to watch - thanks for reminding me


They will be touring again in 2022 it is well worth going to see if you can deal with the large arena environment.

----------


## Stella180

Just watching it now. Thanks for the reminder. 

I want to go watch Stevie Nicks 24 Karat Gold at the cinema tomorrow afternoon but no one to go with  :(:

----------


## Paula

> They will be touring again in 2022 it is well worth going to see if you can deal with the large arena environment.


We went a couple of years ago at BIC which was the reimagined one - which is probably what theyre touring with. It was awesome and Id recommend to anyone

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Jarre

Oblivion, a song from my game Final fantasy sung by the wonderful American vocalist Susan Calloway a piano version.  The song is the thoughts of the character ice heart before her death, of her struggles in the dragonsong war, nearly dying before being rescued but only after loosing her family and she fights the path to end the war before her own life is extinguished, but is faced by so many obstacles, called a heretic (or member of a resistance if you refer it to real life) she seeks solace in a primal force called Shiva, she wants to end the war but the war has gone on for thousands of years and those fighting do not want to stop because it would open up a huge scandalous secret about the whole wars begining which has effect hundreds of generations of man and dragon.

----------


## Stella180

Sorry not sorry

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Mira

Music like this helps me relax a little

----------

Suzi (07-11-20)

----------


## Suzi

Did anyone see the Royal Legion Festival  of Remembrance last night and saw this? OMG It was so emotional... He has such a beautiful voice.

----------

Stella180 (08-11-20),Strugglingmum (08-11-20)

----------


## Strugglingmum

It was fabulous

----------


## Suzi

I adore his voice anyway, but this last night was about the best musical interlude I think there was - apart from the military marching bands. I find watching the drummers with their stickography amazing!

----------


## Stella180

I didn’t watch it last night. I’m emotional enough as it is at the moment and The Festival of Remembrance always hit me hard. Just watching that video was enough, but yes I agree, great rendition.

----------

Suzi (08-11-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

of maybe a better version lol

----------


## Suzi

Lol!!

----------


## Jarre

A bit of Eva cassidy to relax to...

----------

Stella180 (21-11-20),Suzi (10-11-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180



----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful... and haunting....

----------


## Stella180

It was on a tv show I was watching and I thought the exact same.

----------


## Jarre

Favourite Scar by Susan Calloway

----------

Stella180 (21-11-20)

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Jarre

A bit of Kansas and for anyone who watches Supernatural knows this tune from the last episode of each season

----------

Paula (21-11-20),Stella180 (21-11-20)

----------


## Stella180

Hell yeah!!! Chooooooon!

----------


## Mira

I wish I looked like the guy with the high pitched voice! Great song.

----------


## Mira

Let me add another Dutch classic. Its a song that makes me laugh but is filled with pure genius!

----------

Stella180 (21-11-20)

----------


## Paula

Love it!

----------


## Stella180

Like a big ginger Santa Claus?

----------


## Mira

Haha no so feral  :):

----------


## Mira

I dont cry much with music. But I just watched this for the first time and I almost did. I dont even like the french language. The next bit is from a comment on the video to give a bit of context.

For those saying she lost a loved one, or got divorced...none of this is true. 

Lara was simply coming out of a really rough time mentally because of both her professional life and her personal life. She had had suicidal thoughts, to sum it up. She explained it several times during interviews. 
Her pianist and a fan arranged this moment, and the entire audience sang for her, changing the words to “On t’aime” which means “we love you”. Lara said during this moment, she realized the beauty of life, and that it’s really worth living it.

----------


## Suzi

Oh wow, that gave me goosebumps! So beautiful... The look on her face and the emotion says it all... Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Stella180

I like that. She has a great voice.

----------


## Jarre

> I wish I looked like the guy with the high pitched voice! Great song.


My beard is starting to get towards that length, not my hair though, that seems to want to travel north!

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

Got to share these three songs from this morning...

A song about me lol

----------


## Stella180

You know the answer is yes.

----------


## Stella180

70s Disco classic with a trippy video

----------


## Jarre



----------


## Stella180

I absolutely approve of that. Nice one Jarre

----------

Jarre (25-11-20)

----------


## Jarre

Myself and my friend are on season 15 episode 4 we started at lockdown in march at season 1 as I never saw it before, thoroughly enjoy the show and she posted me a link to a spotify song that Jensen has sung on when i queried who sang a song on episode 4.

----------


## Stella180

JA has made a fair few musical appearances at cons over the years. A man of many talents as well as being hot! I’m yet to start S15. Any links much appreciated  :O:

----------


## Stella180



----------


## Stella180

You ever heard a song a million times and then you day the lyrics just hit you and leave you winded and in tears?

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:

----------


## Stella180

I know there are millions of different covers of this song but I really enjoyed this one

----------

